# Flavour Allergies



## GerharddP (4/6/19)

So I recently started using inw flavours. Here in EUW they are quite easy to find and cheap since they come from poland.

All good in the hood until I tried their "ripe strawberry".. I used to have asma as a child but outgrew it by 16. I know what a tight chest feels and sounds like.

Ever since i tried the strawberry I started coughing. Thought it might be the usual change in season tipe vibe but it refused to go away. Today I vaped flavourless 7/3 3mg juice on a hunch and its 75% improvement already. No tight chest or coughing so far.

Any of you have the same or similar experience with a certain flavour or brand?

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/19)

I have a severe peanut/nut allergy and therefore steer clear of juices with peanut butter and/or nuts added. 

A few local juice makers advised me to rather avoid them, better safe than sorry. 

Even some additives are nut based like acetylene pyrazine which is in a lot of coffee/tobacco/coffee/desert/bakery juices. I stick to fruit mainly because of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (4/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> I have a severe peanut/nut allergy and therefore steer clear of juices with peanut butter and/or nuts added.
> 
> A few local juice makers advised me to rather avoid them, better safe than sorry.
> 
> Even some additives are nut based like acetylene pyrazine which is in a lot of coffee/tobacco/coffee/desert/bakery juices. I stick to fruit mainly because of it.



@Paul33 one of the coffees which I've reviewed, Union of Vapers - Dip 'n Dunkz has this on the back of the bottle. It's the only time that I've ever seen nuts mentioned, other than in the flavour profile, so I take my atty off to them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (4/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> I have a severe peanut/nut allergy and therefore steer clear of juices with peanut butter and/or nuts added.
> 
> A few local juice makers advised me to rather avoid them, better safe than sorry.
> 
> Even some additives are nut based like acetylene pyrazine which is in a lot of coffee/tobacco/coffee/desert/bakery juices. I stick to fruit mainly because of it.


Jeez thats not cool..I love nuts so much as a snack I would die eating them if I had the same allergy.

I know some things give me a scare with regards to asma attacks but this was the worst one vape related. Now I need to find new strawberry brand and that sucks. I liked the flavour profile of the inw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/6/19)

I stay clear of pineapple and coconut anything and mostly do vg max.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (4/6/19)

I have found that I for some reason or another have an allergy to Nicotine suspended in PG

If nicotine is suspended in vg its perfectly fine. No idea why

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (5/6/19)

Resistance said:


> I stay clear of pineapple and coconut anything and mostly do vg max.


I tend to be sensitive to PG as well. Anything more than 30% and I start coughing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (5/6/19)

Emissary makes a flavour called Tempestus Ice which I love but it makes me cough something terrible. This is the product description: "A simple yet refreshing glass of tropical fruit punch, with notes of creamy guava, tart grapefruit, litchi and vibrant pineapple - cooled off with a nice hit of ice!"

I currently have a Cloud Burst One Shot - Mixed Fruit Juice which is also quite nice. This however has the same effect as the Tempestus Ice.

These two are both "mixed fruit" cocktails which leads me to believe they might contain the same ingredient that I might be allergic to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/6/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Emissary makes a flavour called Tempestus Ice which I love but it makes me cough something terrible. This is the product description: "A simple yet refreshing glass of tropical fruit punch, with notes of creamy guava, tart grapefruit, litchi and vibrant pineapple - cooled off with a nice hit of ice!"
> 
> I currently have a Cloud Burst One Shot - Mixed Fruit Juice which is also quite nice. This however has the same effect as the Tempestus Ice.
> 
> These two are both "mixed fruit" cocktails which leads me to believe they might contain the same ingredient that I might be allergic to.


With me any juice that has acetyl pyrazine in it I can’t taste at all! A well known local juice uses it and I taste NOTHING on any setup which isn’t possible in my opinion. 

Switched to a different juice and I was fine. Sucks but it is what it is. 

This is the main reason I got into DIY so I know exactly what I’m vaping. Better safe than sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GerharddP (6/6/19)

Ok so an update. This is then day 2 of no flavour vaping and a 100% improvement in coughing.

Thus confirmed, inw ripe strawberry is not for me. I would highly advise you guys against the use of flavours or juice if it makes you cough. To me there was a striking similarity between what I felt and a case of chronic asma attack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance (9/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> With me any juice that has acetyl pyrazine in it I can’t taste at all! A well known local juice uses it and I taste NOTHING on any setup which isn’t possible in my opinion.
> 
> Switched to a different juice and I was fine. Sucks but it is what it is.
> 
> This is the main reason I got into DIY so I know exactly what I’m vaping. Better safe than sorry.


Funnily enough...certain juices I have a hard time tasting aswell yet im not sure why.
How do you tell before hand what juice contains this buzz kill

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/19)

Resistance said:


> Funnily enough...certain juices I have a hard time tasting aswell yet im not sure why.
> How do you tell before hand what juice contains this buzz kill
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I have found most coffees and deserts and cereals have AP in them. Hazelnut being a big one in coffees.

I send the juice maker a PM and ask them directly if they have any nut derivatives in them. Some reply but some don’t. Again that’s why I diy to be safe and I check the MSDS’s online to be super safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## stevie g (9/6/19)

Resistance said:


> Funnily enough...certain juices I have a hard time tasting aswell yet im not sure why.
> How do you tell before hand what juice contains this buzz kill
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


in my limited experience most juices that manifest this effect have ethanol or other derivative solvent carriers.

The rabbit hole is deep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (9/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> I have found most coffees and deserts and cereals have AP in them. Hazelnut being a big one in coffees.
> 
> I send the juice maker a PM and ask them directly if they have any nut derivatives in them. Some reply but some don’t. Again that’s why I diy to be safe and I check the MSDS’s online to be super safe.



agree, as as know, PG is not a friend of mine

DIY gives you much more control in what you vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (9/6/19)

Sure, but the teeth cutting hurts when it comes to diy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/19)

vicTor said:


> agree, as as know, PG is not a friend of mine
> 
> DIY gives you much more control in what you vape


Besides the costs etc at least this way I KNOW what I’m vaping and for that’s why DIY is such a win. 

It does suck cause I’m limited to what I can Vape but it is what it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (9/6/19)

stevie g said:


> Sure, but the teeth cutting hurts when it comes to diy



only thing hurts me is the steep ...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/19)

vicTor said:


> only thing hurts me is the steep ...lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (10/6/19)

so certain concentrates can also contain this ingredient?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/6/19)

I see now...the nutty roated type flavour


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/19)

Resistance said:


> I see now...the nutty roated type flavour


That’s exactly it. Cereals have it I have found to give it that milky nutty Flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

